
Taichi: programming language for sparse computations - andrewnc
http://taichi.graphics/
======
dang
We changed the URL from [https://github.com/yuanming-
hu/taichi](https://github.com/yuanming-hu/taichi) to the project page.

Edit: whoops, it looks like this is a dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21135945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21135945)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19920552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19920552)

Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13325190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13325190)
from 2017.

